# Park Prewett Hospital (Second Hampshire County Asylum)



## krela (Nov 23, 2005)

Very intact and unvandalised example of a 'Compact Arrow' design asylum by reknowned architect G.T. Hine. 

It has very tight security compared to most asylums and is another one that will most likely be redeveloped in the next year or two.

_Update _- currently undergoing redevelopment


----------



## Roz (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Park Prewett Hospital*

Hiya,

Did a recent night visit and thought I should give you all an update. Access is still via a tunnel, obviously not going to post where, but I am surprised the security have not figured this one out, they attempted to cover up this certain main hole but is been poorly done. We nearly got caught by security/police unsure who they were twice so be v v careful, although they were metres from us so not the sharpest tools in the box and I think all they seem to do it scan the perimeter fences, well at night anyway. 

To be honest I didn't get as much from Park Prewitt as I was hoping, maybe because I am comparing it against other places such as Cane Hill, which I shouldn't do, but the walls did not contain any atmosphere. Thinking back I should of had an open mind but I was expecting to feel a lot more from the place. 

We saw the main hall which was impressive, and the stage and the dressing rooms, which was all quite bizarre I thought for a hospital. I was also surprised at how easy it must of been for the patients to get into the service tunnels below, all it would take was for one caretaker to leave the door open whilst seeing to something else and any one could of darted down the staircase!!

I am pleased I have been but wish I would of not had Cane Hill constantly in the back of my mind.

Take Care

Roz


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Park Prewett Hospital*

Okay, so here's the story.
Round at me Old's for dinner this evening, and they've just got back from a break at the south coast. On the way back, they take a detour via.....Park Prewitt  (I'm thinking, surely my Urban Exploring hasn't rubbed off on them!!) Nope, me Mum occasionally mentions that she was a Nurse before I was born, and now I learn this was at........Park Prewitt!!
Mum's found looking at the UE pictures of this place has brought many memories back.
My Parents did not venture inside the Hospital (as Pete says, it is currently undergoing re-development, but in true UE fashion, finding the security gates open (there was building work going on at the time) they DROVE round the perimeter of the site and got some good pics of the outside (now why didn't I think of this when exploring -those corridors at Severalls would make a crackin' drag track -Mr Security try and catch me now!!!)
Getting back to PP, looks like only a handful of the original buildings have been kept (still roughly in a horseshoe layout), with the central building core long gone. I've dug up the Developer's Sales Brochure info -note it doesn't mention about it's former use once!

Lb

Developer's info:
http://www.thomashomes.co.uk/LimesPark/index.html

http://www.smartnewhomes.com/development/Limes_Park/513591/103/gallery.aspx

English Partnerships info:
http://www.englishpartnerships.co.uk/parkprewett.htm

Other related info:
http://www.azobuild.com/news.asp?newsID=1743

Will try to "borrow" me Mum's pictures and post a.s.a.p.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Park Prewett Hospital*

Development details

THE PAST IS OUR INSPIRATION
THE FUTURE IS OUR RESPONSIBILITY
Located within a sought-after residential area to the north west of Basingstoke town centre, on the site of the former Park Prewett hospital, Limes Park offers a fantastic choice of 1, 2, 3 and 4 bedroom homes.

Note to myself: "must learn to read through properly!!"
Seems like Bryant Homes have at least been honest with the potential homebuyer on the site's former use.
Also good to see that at least some of the buildings are being kept -hopefully a trend that'll catch on for the other hospital / asylum sites awaiting redevelopment.

Lb


----------



## krela (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Park Prewett Hospital*

It's still basingstoke, and it's still an ex mental hospital... 

That's two strikes, one more and they're out


----------



## lost (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Park Prewett Hospital*

Honest about its former use? That's a first! All the promotion for my former local asylum has the words "beautiful listed building" and doesn't use the hospital's/area's original name because it has a bit of a stigma in the Highlands. No mention of its former use.
I caught PP really late, the site and hospital buildings were well-cleared by the time I got there but the main hall and tower were still interesting.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Park Prewett Hospital*



krela;13204; said:


> It's still basingstoke, and it's still an ex mental hospital...
> 
> That's two strikes, one more and they're out



Very true mate, soooooooo true!!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Park Prewett Hospital*



lost;13205; said:


> Honest about its former use? That's a first! All the promotion for my former local asylum has the words "beautiful listed building" and doesn't use the hospital's/area's original name because it has a bit of a stigma in the Highlands. No mention of its former use.
> I caught PP really late, the site and hospital buildings were well-cleared by the time I got there but the main hall and tower were still interesting.



The phrase "sweeping it under the carpet" springs to mind!
Amazingly, the Main Hall was burnt down in the 1980's, and re-built exactly to the original drawings!! Thanks for sharing your comments & info.

Lb


----------



## chelle (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Park Prewett Hospital*

I remember when PP was up and running,my ex father in law was in there for a while,he used to suffer bad fits and got a bit stressy one day and clobbered a male nurse so they moved over to Prewett for a while,i used to visit him...wot a grim place inside that was


----------



## Winchester (Jan 6, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> The phrase "sweeping it under the carpet" springs to mind!
> Amazingly, the Main Hall was burnt down in the 1980's, and re-built exactly to the original drawings!! Thanks for sharing your comments & info.
> 
> Lb



I think that gives it the dubious award of being the last GT Hine building to be built...

Prewett was my first asylum and thus holds special memories of a dark night almost two years ago now.


----------

